# Steam Cafe Account ALL GAMES



## karan.t

Hi i have a steam cafe account with all games even left 4 dead which is soon to be realeased
and i was wondering how much i got flog it for


----------



## Swiftes

a fair bit, $110-$130 USD


----------



## pez

A what account? How'd you get it?


----------



## aksthem1

$50-70

Seriously. The cyber cafe near me just go Cafe accounts and payed about $30 for them.


----------



## karan.t

lol 130 to 50?
mmmmm

thats too big of a range for me to work with


----------



## Realcacheese

Don't you need a different steam client to use one of these?
When I went to a cafe, none of the accounts need pw's to login and the UI looks a bit different.


----------



## karan.t

nope its the same
ya the one i have dont need a password
it needs a licance which is installed seprately
which will give u access to all the games


----------



## -iceblade^

isn't it against Steam's EULA to be selling accounts?


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
isn't it against Steam's EULA to be selling accounts?

That is what I thought too.


----------



## jtypin

Not CAFE acc's only normal acc's because if they blocked selling CAFE acc's well then whats the point. they are for cafe's to sell


----------



## Sam1990

Do you need to be in a cafe to use the account or can you use it from home?


----------



## karan.t

please if u any questions about Cafe Accounts Check this Link
https://cafe.steampowered.com/

any apparaisals for this account?


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTD92*


That is what I thought too.


Umm didnt you put your steam account up for appraisal, and I told you you might get your thread deleted but you said you did it before?


----------



## Black Magix

Ok few things here

1) Steam Cafe accounts uses a local authentication server that connects to the steam authentication server. What this means: The Cafe account is only usable at the cafe with the local server, trying to authenticate elsewhere will lead to an account error.
2) Selling steam accounts is entirely illegeal. Especially Cafe accounts. The way a cafe account works is that it retrieves its games from the local server. Each account can have games added or replicated to it from the primary account/server which has multiple keys and multiple licenses for the games in it's clients.
3) Cafe accounts are active ONLY with a reoccuring license (to my knowledge.)

I remember having to deal with this bs when HL2 came out at a local lan cafe I was a part of. It was on every computer but only 4 people could play online at a time because we didn't have enough licenses yet. The keys float between computers as needed for online access.


----------



## OverclockTheStock

And im pretty sure the thread starter knew this and was trying to scamzores us *grr*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



When you complete Steam's registration process, you create a Steam account ("Account"). Your Account may also include billing information you provide to us for the purchase of Subscriptions. You are solely responsible for all activity on your Account and for the security of your computer system. You may not reveal, share or otherwise allow others to use your password or Account. You agree that you are personally responsible for the use of your password and Account and for all of the communication and activity on Steam that results from use of your login name and password. You may not sell or charge others for the right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account.



Quote:



Unless you are a Licensed Cybercafe Operator (as defined below), this Agreement does not allow you to exploit the Steam Software or any of its parts for any commercial purpose including, but not limited to, use at a Cybercafe, computer gaming center or any other location-based site. A "Cybercafe" is a physical establishment in which computer stations are made available for use by customers. A "Licensed Cybercafe Operator" is a Cybercafe that has agreed to the Subscription Terms for Licensed Cybercafe Operators posted at *http://store.steampowered.com/cybercafe_agreement/*.


http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/

Thread closed.


----------

